

Robot solving a rubik's cube in 1 second - alemhnan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhO035fS6PA

======
justx1
Looks impressive, but it's too fast to follow the mechanical solving part.

I wish they had allocated more time for a slow motion replay of the most
important one second of the 117 second video.

Maybe something for The Slow Mo Guys to pick up [1].

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/user/theslowmoguys](http://www.youtube.com/user/theslowmoguys)

------
eksith
Proving once again, machines are several orders of magnitude better at
calculation than humans. This is both awesome and a bit disheartening at the
same time since I still haven't been able to solve mine for the last year or
so.

~~~
gus_massa
If it makes you feel better, the robot didn’t discover the method to solve the
cube. Someone else programmed it. You can find many solving methods googling.

------
pbw
That's cheap, it's a special cube. And it took it 60 seconds just to grok the
starting position. I would like to see a robot where you can toss it one
mixed-up cube per second, and it solves them and tosses them back.

~~~
yitchelle
My thoughts as well, this is almost cheating. I would have liked to see the
machine groking the cube while it is being solved.

~~~
alemhnan
Definitely true. What I really enjoyed was the different strategy compared
with the other solving robots. The other robots were usually able to perform
the whole spectrum of operations supported by the cube. In these case they
selected a subset of operations in which this machine is able to perform
extremely fast and built a strategy around that. And the result of the 'pure
execution' is definitely outstanding!

~~~
yitchelle
Agreed. The engineering involved just from execution is already quite complex.

